# Lucas Tweaks Star Wars Yet AGAIN!



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2011)

The man just doesn't know when to leave a good thing all alone. If you've been patiently waiting for the Blu-Ray version of Empire Strikes Back... stick to the DVD if you're a purist. Because Vader shouts Nooooooo once more. Sheesh! 
http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie...-more-changes-original-trilogy-191605319.html

Wonders if the actors in the films had to sign a clause stating that they would not talk about how many times Lucas as the director and producer of the film(s) shouted Noooo when doing the screenings or the dailys. 

Leave it the hell alone George! It's FINE as they are!


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucas is tweaking Star Wars again?


----------



## Omar B (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, it's crazy, adding screams, adding CG eyelids to ewoks.  He's going insane.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Yeah, it's crazy, adding screams, adding CG eyelids to ewoks.  He's going insane.


 Gee*$* I can't *$*ee or under*$*tand how he'_$_ lo*$*ing it.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish he would spend his time and energy into another star wars movie.  He has stated that he does not want to do another trilogy as they take about a decade for him to do, but why not a stand alone movie(s) set in his universe as a side story or pre-prequel setting.  I would love to see a movie about the Sith/Jedi wars.


----------



## Steve (Sep 2, 2011)

Two things.  First, Lucas should stop.  The movies weren't masterpieces of cinema because of the scripts or the acting.  It was the universal storyline and the, at the time, extremely progressive special effects. 

Using computers to dink around just misses the point completely and diminishes the genius of the first films.  Being able to say to my son, "Every one of those effects was done without benefit of computer animation." 

Second thing, the author of that article needs to spend some time in editing.  Not only were there typos, there were mistakes.  Han shot first.  In fact, Han Solo shot Greedo in cold blood.  Greedo hadn't even drawn his gun.  And you know what?   I liked that Han Solo had a genuine capacity for violence.  It was believable.  Were that a blog post, I might forgive it, but that's some pretty unprofessional writing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2011)

the next tweak will be in the bar


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 2, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Two things.  First, Lucas should stop.  The movies weren't masterpieces of cinema because of the scripts or the acting.  It was the universal storyline and the, at the time, extremely progressive special effects. Using computers to dink around just misses the point completely and diminishes the genius of the first films.  Being able to say to my son, "Every one of those effects was done without benefit of computer animation."


Actually a lot of it was computer animated (blaster bolts, space ships, et al) granted ships were made of models shot on a blue screen but still computer enhanced to blend seamlessly with the rest of the mattes and star fields ... just primitive by today's standards. But yeah, a lot of the props and creatures were hand made or puppets and were pretty damned good too. 


stevebjj said:


> Second thing, the author of that article needs to spend some time in editing.  Not only were there typos, there were mistakes.  Han shot first.  In fact, Han Solo shot Greedo in cold blood.  Greedo hadn't even drawn his gun.  And you know what?   I liked that Han Solo had a genuine capacity for violence.  It was believable.


Actually Greedo had his gun on Solo the entire time, pressing the gun into Han's chest while he was just getting up out of the booth and setting him back down again, then held the gun on him over the table, during the entire exchange. Han just distracted him with his left hand playing with a nothing on the wall above his head, then opening his hand suddenly to grab the thug's attention as he shot him FIRST under the table. I liked the concept too, cold bloodedness as fitting to a smuggler/pirate/scoundrel, he wasn't trying to be a heroic figure, just a guy trying to make a living and if it's illegal who cares, it's all illegal by Imperial standards anyway so pffft on the Emperor's laws. 



stevebjj said:


> Were that a blog post, I might forgive it, but that's some pretty unprofessional writing.


Yeah I've noticed that in a few articles and news stories. Seems that typos are forgiven in lieu of deadlines.


----------



## Empty Hands (Sep 2, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Actually a lot of it was computer animated (blaster bolts, space ships, et al) granted ships were made of models shot on a blue screen but still computer enhanced to blend seamlessly with the rest of the mattes and star fields ... just primitive by today's standards. But yeah, a lot of the props and creatures were hand made or puppets and were pretty damned good too.



Actually, believe it or not, all of that was done by analog methods, including the blaster bolts and lightsabers.  The only computer generated effect in the original Star Wars was the wire frame animation of the trench run that Luke and the other pilots observe while being briefed on Yavin IV.  It was the very first use of such computer generated imagery.  There were some shots accomplished by using computers to control camera movements, but that isn't quite the same thing.


----------



## Steve (Sep 2, 2011)

All I can say is... damn.  You guys are nerds! 

And with that, I'm going to go set up for my weekly D&D game.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 3, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> All I can say is... damn.  You guys are nerds!
> 
> And with that, I'm going to go set up for my weekly D&D game.


 Yep that we are and damned proud of it! :uhyeah: 

But with a difference. Between us here on MT and other nerds, we can kick some serious ***. Some, better than others.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 3, 2011)

And all I can say is that I'm upset to have not put those corrections down first... oh, well, next time....


----------



## Big Don (Sep 7, 2011)

Somehow, he leaves Howard the Duck untouched.
bastard


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 7, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Somehow, he leaves Howard the Duck untouched.
> bastard


 Even Lucas is smart enough to know a lost cause when he makes one.


----------

